# PVC Nobility



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Small summary of how I make my PVCply as a material to build frames:






































































I hope you find the information useful


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

very nice 👍🎯👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow ! Amazing .


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your process!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🎯 🎯 Excellent 🎯🎯


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Peter Recuas said:


> Small summary of how I make my PVCply as a material to build frames:
> View attachment 362918
> View attachment 362919
> View attachment 362920
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Good stuff 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Peter Recuas said:


> Small summary of how I make my PVCply as a material to build frames:
> View attachment 362918
> View attachment 362919
> View attachment 362920
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Good stuff 👍


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice. It looks like Ivory. Thanks for the how- to pics as well.


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Excellent! How about some more pics of your finished slings, that thang is absolutely beautiful...........


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Lots of work, but spectacular result. Compliments!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Wow, that’s awesome!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much, I still have many slingshots to upload, I will do it little by little so as not to annoy you


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

nice idea,looks awesome


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

Peter Recuas said:


> Small summary of how I make my PVCply as a material to build frames:
> View attachment 362918
> View attachment 362919
> View attachment 362920
> ...


I can't stop staring at this! So cool!


----------



## Ice_Geek (25 d ago)

good job


----------



## Ice_Geek (25 d ago)

good jobnice idea,looks awesome


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter (2 mo ago)

That is incredible! Fantástico!


----------

